# Catfishing Lake Conroe 11.6.11



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great afternoon, drifting for the Big Blues... 13 Blues, and Channels, mixed, with a rough wind. Highlight of the day, was a near Lake Conroe, Rod and Reel record, with a 53 lb. nice Blue Cat. A shot of one of the more popular ramps, on Lake Conroe, getting a facelift.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Them big females are all head and no body. Still a big cat on rod and reel though. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice!! FISH ON!!!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Tbone, that's a BIG kitty cat! Awesome catch!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

wow!! great catch! are the big ones as tasty as the smaller ones????????


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice fish, congrats


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats one big blue I bet that was fun hauling it in.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

chucktx said:


> wow!! great catch! are the big ones as tasty as the smaller ones????????


 Nope ...Way too fatty! CPR


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Really good catch Glen, congratulations!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Its like the catfish are biting during the day now. Had to put off my trip Sunday, knew the wind was going to blow. Nice CPR.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great Cat !


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Glen,

Congratulations - What a FISH! I imagine that was some battle!

Regards,
Tom


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

WTG


----------



## FishBird (Jun 25, 2005)

nice bunch of box fish Bone WTG.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Holy Cow man! Thats a beast! Congrats!


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow that is one big cat. 
Glen is that lakeview boat ramp?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

ranger374v said:


> Wow that is one big cat.
> Glen is that lakeview boat ramp?


 It is ...looks like they're gonna do a nice job...


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

where did you guys put in at?


----------



## GTRTEXAS (Mar 5, 2007)

That is one awesome fish!!!


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Great job Tbone. Another really nice fish for you.


----------



## Southern Catdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

My fishing partner and I landed a 54 1/2 last year on Conroe r&r. Haven't even been able to get out there much yet this fall.


----------



## joshdebo (Oct 12, 2009)

What boat ramp is that?


----------

